# Ist einer neuer PC sinnvoll?



## TheLowtechgamer (22. November 2013)

*Ist ein neuer PC sinnvoll?*

Hi leute ich bin neu in dem forum und möcht euren rat, weil ich mir zurzeit überlege ob ich mir einen gaming pc kaufen will, denn mein alter ist mir nicht mehr gut genug, ich kann die meisten neuen games nicht auf hohen einstellungen spielen und er ist einfach zu langsam.und battlefield 4 kann ich mit den pc auf jeden fall vergessen wenn ich die volle pracht sehen will.und ein pc experte bin ich nicht ich kenn mich nur wenig aus deswegen will ich meinen pc erstaml nicht aufrüsten
ich schreibe euch mal die leistung von meinen jetzigen pc auf:

Windows 7 home premium 
prozessor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 240 processor 2.80 Ghz
installierter arbeitsspeicher(RAM) 4,00 GB
systemtyp: 64 Bit-betriebssystem
grafikkarte: GeForce 9600 GT
Motherbord: ASUS M4A78LT-M

was währe empfehlenswert? aufrüsten oder einen neuen PC kaufen?
wenn ja, welchen?


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2013)

Aufrüsten lohnt sich da nicht mehr. Es gibt auch keine halbwegs guten CPUs mehr, die auf Dein Board passen, jedenfalls nicht mehr in den Shops. Wenn DU wirklich um jeden einzelnen Euro "feilschen" wolltest, könntest Du eine gebrauchte CPU nehmen, einen AMD X4 oder X6 für den Sockel AM3. Aber an sich lohnt sich das nicht, da diese CPUs auch gebraucht 80-120€ kosten - eine gleichgute NEUE für einen aktuellen Sockel kostet grad mal 60€. Aber manche wollen halt partout nicht ihr Board wecheln und zahlen daher für die alten AMD-CPUs viel, an sich ZU viel. Zudem wären 8GB RAM heutzutage angebracht, und Dein PC hat das inzwischen veraltete DDR2-RAM, was deutlich teurer als die gleiche Menge DDR3-RAM ist. Das heißt: gebrauchte passende CPU bestenfalls 80€, 4GB mehr RAM ca 50€. Das sind ca 130€. Eine gleichgute neue CPU kostet aber nur 60€, Board 60€, 8GB RAM 70€. Das sind 190€, also 60€ mehr, ABER alles nagelneu, und für die alten Teile würdest Du ja auch noch was bekommen. 

Ich würde da lieber direkt ne gute neue CPU + Board und 8GB DDR3-RAM nehmen.


Die Grafikkarte: da würde schon eine unter 100€ mehr als eine Verdoppelung bringen selbst mit Deiner alten CPU. Aber wirklich ausreichend für Battlefield 4, wenn man nicht nur niedrige Details will, wäre eine Karte ab ca 170€ wie die AMD R9 270X. Die aber dann auch nur in Verbindung mit ner guten CPU, da Deine alte CPU sonst zu sehr bremsen würde. Allein dass die nur zwei Kerne hat verhindert schon das Spielen neuer, aufwendiger Spiele.


Das heißt an sich: neuen PC kaufen bzw. zumindest Board, CPU, RAM und Grafikkarte wechseln. Ob du noch mehr Teile "neu" brauchst, dazu sind folgende Fragen wichtig: 

1) hast Du noch alte IDE-Laufwerke? Wenn ja, dann kommt der Kauf von einer neuen Festplatte und/oder DVD-Laufwerk dazu.
2) was für ein Gehäuse hast Du? bzw: wie viel Platz ist vom Ende deiner jetzigen Grafikkarte bis zu der Stelle, wo eine längere gegen den Festplattenkäfig stoßen würde?
3) was für ein Netzteil hast Du genau?


Im "schlimmsten" Falle müsste alles neu her, dann bist Du aber mit ca 650€ mit nem PC dabei, der ne Top-CPU und eine Grafikkarte der "guten Mittelklasse", eben die AMD R9 270X hat und somit auch Battlefield 4 auf "hohen" Details schaffen wird - ich hab keine Zahlen speziell zu Battlefield 4 parat, aber Battlefield 3 schafft die Karte auf höchsten Details inkl. aktiviertem AA und AF (gerade AA frisst Leistung) mit über 50 Bildern pro Sekunde. 

Die 650€ sind natürlich inkl. allem auch 1000GB Festplatte, Gehäuse usw.  - für 100€ mehr wäre dann eine Top-Grafikkarte drin, die nochmal 30% mehr Leistung bringt, nämlich die AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770.


----------



## TheLowtechgamer (22. November 2013)

ich hab mich bei amazon erkundigt und die technischen daten die du mir geschrieben hast mal etwas verglichen und da kam für mich folgender pc für 800€ in frage:

[CPU] - *AMD FX-8320* (8x 3500 MHz) Achtkerner, Turbo-Core-Technologie, Bulldozer-Architektur
 [Kühler] - AMD CPU-Kühler mit Heatpipes und Kupferplatte

 [Speicher] - *8192 MB DDR3-1600* (PC3-12800, 1600MHz), *Kingston HyperX im Dual-Channel*

 [Grafik] - *nVidia GeForce GTX650Ti BOOST 2048MB GDDR5*, DVI, HDMI (VGA ggf. über beiliegenden Adapter), CUDA, FullHD (1080p), Kepler
_  Volle *DirectX11 und 3D-Vision*-Unterstützung für ultimatives Gaming + nVidia nView (Multi-Display für 3 TFTs gleichzeitig)
_ 
 [Mainboard] - ASUS M5A97 2.0, Chipsatz: AMD 970, Sockel AM3, ATX
_  Anschlüsse vorne: 2x USB2.0, Mikro, Kopfhörer_
_  Anschlüsse hinten: 2x USB3.0, 6x USB2.0, Audio (8-Kanal bzw. Stereo, Mikro, Kopfhörer), 1x LAN, 2x PS/2, 1x S/PDIF (optisch)_
 - Sound: 7.1 Surround-Sound (8-Kanal) onboard
 - Netzwerk: 10/100/1000 MBit Gigabit-LAN, onboard

 [Festplatte] - *2000 GB SATA3 (6gb/s)*, 64MB Cache
 [DVD-RW] - 22x DVD-Brenner (duallayer) (DVD±R, DVD±RW, DVD+R9, CD-R, CD-RW)

 [Gehäuse] - Zalman Z11 Plus - Modding Gehäuse, Midi ATX, Farbe: schwarz, blau beleuchtete Gitterfront und Oberseite
   Perfektes Kühlsystem: 3x 12cm Lüfter (Deckel, Hinten, Front); 2x 8cm  Lüfter zur Festplattenkühlung; Abmessung (HxBxT): 49.8 x 26 x 52.5cm
 [Netzteil] - 530 Watt Netzteil Thermaltake mit leisem 12cm Lüfter, 80+ zertifiziert

 [Betriebsystem] - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit OEM
_mit Lizenz und Installations-DVD (komplett mit Treibern installiert)_
_installiertes Software-Paket (Microsoft Office Starter 2010, Antivirus, DVD-Player, Brennsoft.)_

 [Service] - 24 Monate Gewährleistung, inkl. kostenlosem Abholservice innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate
 [Zubehör] - Treiber, Beschreibung, Stromkabel, Serviceschein

findest du persönlich den preis angemessen?


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2013)

Die AMD R9 270X, die ich für einen 650€-PC vorschlagen würde, ist deutlich schneller als die GTX 650 Ti Boost. Der PC ist daher für den Preis keine gute Wahl, selbst für weniger Geld ist eine GTX 650 Ti an sich nicht mehr das, was man nehmen würde, wenn man nicht schon bald erneut eine Grafikkarte nachrüsten will. Zudem zahlst Du da ja Windows mit, obwohl Du schon Windows hast, das ist ja gar nicht nötig.

Und bei der CPU: die ist zwar stark, aber ein gleichteurer Intel i5-4570 ist stärker, die passenden Boards "moderner", so dass man da ggf. noch eher mal irgendwann ne neue CPU nachrüsten könnte 

Mein Vorschlag siehe Bild, das ist beim shop hardwareversand.de selber zusammengestellt (PC-Konfigurator im Menü), und ne Festplatte mit 2000GB kostet auch nur 20-30€ mehr.


----------



## svd (22. November 2013)

Wenn du großzügig, für das Betriebssystem und den Service, 100€ abziehst, der Rechner alleine also 700€ kostet, nein. 
Die verbaute Hardwarebekommst du für ca. 550€.

edit: Ah, der Herr Herbboy hat auch schon eine Konfiguration parat. Fein.


----------



## TheLowtechgamer (23. November 2013)

dank für die umfassende antwort, ich werde mir die sachen bestellen, aber zum zusammenbauen werd ich nen experten brauchen.


----------



## Shorty484 (23. November 2013)

Hardwareversand baut den PC für 20 Euro zusammen, wenn Du Dich da wirklich nicht ran traust. Außer Du hast jemanden zur Hand, der das für Dich macht, dann kannst Du das Geld sparen.


----------

